# KPMG as  liquidators of IBRC told to sue KPMG as auditors of Irish Nationwide



## Sunny (18 Feb 2014)

To be fair to Mr. Cooney, he does have a point. 

KPMG were the auditors to Irish Nationwide for over 20 years and so questions should be asked of them. Should KPMG then be appointed as liquidators. I know they will scream Chinese Walls but it does shout conflict of interest.

http://www.irishtimes.com/business/...quidators-should-sue-their-own-firm-1.1695220


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Feb 2014)

I raised the conflict of interest here, although I did not suggest that they should sue themselves. 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=176704


----------



## Sunny (18 Feb 2014)

Sorry Brendan. You were a year ahead of me!


----------

